# Shrimp Boat Capsized



## choppyseas (Jul 14, 2016)

Please keep the families of the shrimp boat "Miss Debbie" in your prayers. The boat capsized off the Georgia coast but was from the Swan Quarter area of NC and my family knew the crew. The coast guard has unfortunately ended the search for the missing crew members. From what I understand the captain was on the boat speaking with his wife (who was at home) telling her that a water spout was approaching the boat when the line went dead. Very, very sad situation and a huge loss to the community and family. 
Search ends for missing crew from Swan Quarter boat


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

Unfortunate, good people down there. Tremendous respect for the lifetime professional mariner. I ran charters years ago and there was a weather incident that claimed lives. Always bad. Thinking of them.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Sobering. I wonder how our boat would handle a waterspout.


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

hpeer said:


> Sobering. I wonder how our boat would handle a waterspout.


Hope you never find out.


----------



## Turnin Turtle (Jun 25, 2016)

Pretty much anything smaller than an aircraft carrier is in trouble if hit by a waterspout... and the aircraft carrier wouldn't come away undamaged.


----------

